# B-Stinger for SANIFAA (NIFAA) Bowhunter Unlimidted



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

The only rule I could find (www.archery.org.za) states:

5.1.4.11 One straight stabiliser, coupling device included (if used), not exceeding 12 inch as measured from the back of the bow, may be used. The plunger (where the stabiliser is screwed in) is part of the stabiliser.

I think that as long as the distance from the riser to the tip of the stabiliser is no more than 12" it should be fine.

Why are you asking?


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

As I mentioned, that is also how I interpret the rules, but when I enquired about the stabiliser I was told that apparently there was a ruling (in SA at least) that the B-stinger does not conform to the rules.

I amjust trying to get behind the truth on this issue.

Who is the new SANIFAA chairperson? Maybe I should pose this question directly to him ...


----------



## Morwa (Oct 6, 2006)

JCDUP,

From what you have posted....it's measured from the back of the bow? Is that correct? So if my riser is is wider than normal...that limits me to a shorter stab? 

IMO...the stab should be measured from where it touches the riser to the front tip of the stab.

The reason for my concern is that I've just purchased a Doinker Elite Field Stab measuring 11.5".


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Morwa,

Fortunately the "back" of the bow is the side furthest from the string. 

An 11.5" stab should be fine, as long as the little protrusion where the stab screws in is not more than 0.5".

Measure from the tip of the stab back to the riser (not that little protrusion). That distance must be no more than 12"

Koorsboom,

Have you measured a B-stinger? If the stab is exactly 12" that little protrusion on the riser where it screws in may cause the total lenght to be more than 12".


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

You do get shorter versions of the B-stinger as well. No, apparently the problem is with the actual design of the B-stinger, but that is exactly the point of this post... to find out if SANIFAA did in fact take a decision not to allow the B-stinger or not.

Are there now other SANIFAA members on the forum that can shed some light on this?


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Koorsboom

I spoke to Dale Jaeger at Archery Warehouse and he is certain that if the tip is no further than 12" from the riser it is legal.

Dale certainly knows his stuff so I think you can take his word on this.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Ek het vir Stefan v d linde en Nico Benade 'n e-pos gestuur oor die ding. Nico het laat weet dat hy wel een of ander e-pos gesien het wat oor die saak praat. Hy soek die e-pos en stuur dan vir my 'n afskrif.

Ek stem saam met Dale se interpretasie, maar het ongelukkig al 'n paar vreemde interpretasies en toepassings van die reels gesien sedert ek by die sport betrokke is, so ek wil net graag doodseker maak.

EK hou julle op hoogte sodra ek iets van Nico en/of Stefan af gehoor het.


----------



## Morwa (Oct 6, 2006)

jcdup said:


> Morwa,
> 
> Fortunately the "back" of the bow is the side furthest from the string.


Mmmm...dankie JCDUP.

Nou weet ek ook waar is voor en waar is agter. Skiet ek nou my pyl by die agterkant uit? :mg:


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Morwa said:


> Mmmm...dankie JCDUP.
> 
> Nou weet ek ook waar is voor en waar is agter. Skiet ek nou my pyl by die agterkant uit? :mg:


Mens sou amper kon se jy skiet nes jou ^%$


----------

